# سؤآل عن اسطمبات تخريم الصاج



## المنصوره للغرابيل (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

كنت عاوز اسئل عن فنيات اسطمبات تخريم الصاج
ﻻنه دايما بتقابلنا مشاكل
زي انه الصاج ينتش مع الجزأ العلوي من الاسطمبه
او انه يتكون رايش و نتؤات في الصاج الي تم تخريمه نتيجه لعمليه التخريم 
و عن الخلوص في بنز التخريم 
يعني لو عاوز ثقب قطره 10 ملم مثلا
المفروض فتحه الاسطمبه الي تحت تبقي كام و مقاس البنز يكون كام ؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المنصوره للغرابيل (2 يناير 2013)

المنصوره للغرابيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> كنت عاوز اسئل عن فنيات اسطمبات تخريم الصاج
> ﻻنه دايما بتقابلنا مشاكل
> ...




ارجو الرد من فضلكم


----------



## mohamed11426 (4 يناير 2013)

كتاب في الاسطمبات.pdf
هذا رابط لكتاب مميز في الاسطمبات (ياباني) من الالف الي الياء


----------



## مهندس صلاح يحيى (10 يناير 2013)

المنصوره للغرابيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> كنت عاوز اسئل عن فنيات اسطمبات تخريم الصاج
> ﻻنه دايما بتقابلنا مشاكل
> ...



فى اغلب أسطمبات القطع يكون الخلوص بين البنش والداى يقدر بحوالى 0.075 مم من سمك الخامة للصاج المراد قطعة أى لكل 1 مم سمك .. ويتوقف وضع مقدار الخلوص على البنش او الداى على حسب المنتج النتاج والمراد الحصول علية أى أن فى حالة يراد الحصول على الثقب كمنتج فيكون الخلوص يوضع على الداى بالزيادة ويثبت قيمة البنش والعكس صحيح .. أى أنه بالنسبة للقطر 10 مم يكون البنش مقدارة 10 مم بدون تجاوزات أما الداى يكون مقدارة 10 مم + قيمة الخلوص وهو .075 مم لكل 1 مم سمك يراد قطعة أى يكون مقاس الداى 10.075مم فى حالة قطع صاج سمك 1مم ويكون 10.15 مم فى حالة قطع صاج سمك 2مم وهكذا يزداد قيمة الخلوص على حسب السمك . ويرجى الألتزام بهذا المقدار حتى حتى لا يحدث مشكلات فى شكل التقب المنتج .. وهناك جداول تستخدم للخلوصات بين البنش والداى على حسب السمك للشغلة وكذلك نوع الخام المراد قطعة وثقبة على السطمبات..


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يناير 2013)

كتاب قيم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Laith (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المنصوره للغرابيل (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
المشكله انه مفيش بنط تخريم تسمح بالوصول للقيم دي
كمان الخامات المحترمه غير متوافره


----------



## فتوح (5 فبراير 2013)

المنصوره للغرابيل قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
> المشكله انه مفيش بنط تخريم تسمح بالوصول للقيم دي
> كمان الخامات المحترمه غير متوافره



هى لا تكون بنط ولكنها بنشات ودايات بيتم تصنيعهامخصوص 
والتخريم فى الداى أو النتاية أو الجزء السفلى من الاسطمبة بيكون إما ببنط أو على فريزة أو يماكينة الواير أو بماكينة الشرارة يعنى برادين الاسطمبات عارفين الكلام ده ومعندهمش مشكلة فيه.
والصاج بينتش لوجود عيب فى الاسطمبة
مثلا تكون عايزة ستريبر وهو جزء بين الجزء العلوى والسفلى عشان يصد الصاج إنه لا يطلع لفوق مع البنش وبيكون برضو دليل للبنش
بالنسبة للخامات فهى موجودة ومتوفرة فى أماكن كتير جدا ومفيهاش مشاكل


----------



## المنصوره للغرابيل (5 فبراير 2013)

ايوه انا اقصد يا بشمهندس التخريم في الداي احنا بنخرم ببنط ومفيش بنط بمقاسات متنوعه يعني ربع و كدا الا في مقاسات معينه 

ومشكلتي مع خامه الداي ﻻنه كتير بتنكسر او يعني تتفلق ويحصل شرخ بين فتحات الداي

و بالنسبه للستريبر موجوده بنسميها عندنا شداده بس النتش بيكون من البنز و الداي و وقتها بيكون في مشكله وبيطلع الخرم مش مزبوط ومريش ف بنحل و نسنها بالصاروخ 
و الخامات ياريت حضرتك تدلني عليها او اسمائها احنا بنستعمل ورق السوست بتاع العربيات القديم في تصنيع الداي و برده في البنز و احيانا صلب الهوا
بس دايما في مشاكل في التقسيه 
لو حضرتك تقدر تفيدني يبقي جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يباركلك 
انا طبيب بيطري بس شغل والدي كدا و نفسي نطوره


----------



## فتوح (6 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يوفقك يا دكتور
نمسكها واحدة واحدة
التجلي لا يكون بالصاروخ لكن التجليخ بيكون على مكن جلخ سطحى وده هتلاقيه أكيد موجود فى الورش اللى عندكم
لأن التجليخ بالصاروخ لن يكون منضبط وأيضا هيعمل على تخمير فتلاقى العدة بتاعتك هتبقى طرية
يبقى السن لازم يكون على ماكينة تجليخ.
الخامات اللى انت شغال بيها مفيهاش مشكلة وان كان فيه خامات أفضل ومتوصفة طبعا وتلاقيها فى سوق العصر فى السبتية.
لكن المشكلة فى تصنيع الاسطمبة
الأسطمبات فيه ناس صنايعية ومهندسين وورش وأماكن متخصصة فى تصنيع الاسطمبات وبتتصنع أجزاءها على مكن واير أو شرارة وسى إن سى وغيرها من الماكينات أما تصنيعها بالمتقاب وبنطة فشئ صعب لكن ممكن لو اللى عندك براد اسطمبات بلدى فيعملها بالمباردوبالعدد البسيطة
وبالنسبة لعملية الميل والشروخ فيوجد دلايل
وانت بتصنع الاسطمبة اعمل ليها دلايل أو اطلب من اللى بيصنع الاسطمبات يعملك ليها دلايل فتضمن التوافق بين البنش والداى والاستريبر يعنى كلهم يكونوا سنتر واحد.
كمان الجزء العلوى والسفلى من الاسطمبة اللى اسمهم البنش هولدر والداى هولدر اللى بيكونوا ملامسين للمكبس من فوق ومن تحت لازم يكونوا متوازيين تماما ومعمولين على مكن تشطيب سواء جلخ أو فريزة ومش بالصاروخ.
أثناء تركيب الأسطبة لازم تكون راكبة صح يعنى مفيهاش ميل ومتثبتة كويس فى جسم المكبس.


----------



## المنصوره للغرابيل (6 فبراير 2013)

يااااارب و ايااااكم 
جزااااك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس
حضرتك لفتت نظري لحاجات كانت غايبه عن بالي
هحاول احسن الوضع و اقول لحضرتك
وهشوف الخامات دي لو ممكن في يوم انزل اشوفها


----------



## قوة الابداع (5 أكتوبر 2013)

هل تصنيع قوالب البلوك يتم بطريقة اسهل ام اصعب من البلاستيك؟؟؟
واين اجد فنيين يقومون بهذه العملية


----------



## emadeldein (9 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن تبعتلى رسم المنتج و نوع الخامة وان شاء الله ممكن اساعدك


----------

